# Elk Steak



## browneyesvictim (Oct 18, 2019)

I did a little trading with a very good friend of mine. I scored some fresh ELK steak in trade for a extra 36" Blackstone griddle top I had. I'm VERY picky about what and how "others" treat and process their game. All I can say, is when done right, it is LIGHTS OUT! It was a good trade.







Seasoned with Johnnies, Pepper and Garlic






Here is the assembly line. Simply rolled in flour and fried in bacon grease in a cast iron pan. I like to add a little more granulated garlic when the flour gets wet.  
	

		
			
		

		
	







Getting  a nice crust.  
	

		
			
		

		
	







Steamed carrots with a little salt, a pat of butter and parsley.







Plated. This batch got a tiny bit overdone while I was taking pictures. Still VERY tender juicy and flavorful. I do like my venison and Elk a little pink (Medium to Medium Well). The carrots are a perfect pairing.
Thanks for looking
Erik


----------



## txdvr (Oct 18, 2019)

"extra 36" Blackstone griddle top"?
Never heard of that... };-)
Looks tasty!


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 18, 2019)

Love Elk steak...  Oh yeah....


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 18, 2019)

txdvr said:


> "extra 36" Blackstone griddle top"?
> Never heard of that... };-)
> Looks tasty!



Thank you. and yes, my mistake. I did post it F/S here on SMF though.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/f-s-blackstone-36-griddle-top-new-design.281238/



JC in GB said:


> Love Elk steak...  Oh yeah....



Good stuff! Thanks for the Like JC.


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 18, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Love Elk steak...  Oh yeah....



Gotta agree here!! Several years ago a friend gave me an Elk tenderloin that I lightly seasoned and cooked on the grill. To this day, it was one of the best cuts of meat I've ever had!! Sure would like to score a few of those steaks....and another tenderloin. Great looking stuff and a big LIKE!!

Robert


----------



## sandyut (Oct 18, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Love Elk steak... Oh yeah....


  OMG me too!  one of my best friends where i USED to live would always run out of freezer space and give me lots of game meat.  but i move out of state for a better job, but no game meat...its very sad.

posts like this make be very jealous!  congrats on the barter!


----------



## disco (Oct 18, 2019)

Man, I'd be all over this meal. Love elk steak! Big like.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 18, 2019)

Wow, it doesn't get any better than that! About 12 years back I got drawn to whack a CA Tule elk cow, it was some of the best meat and turned into some of the best sausage I ever made. Like! RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 18, 2019)

Good trade and looks great.


----------



## kit s (Oct 18, 2019)

Some of the best meat on earth. Haven't had any since my last hunt in 94. Drooling over what your cooking and that is a fact.


----------



## tropics (Oct 18, 2019)

Erik I agree taking pics are a PITA when that happens,I would love 1 of them anyway.POINTS
Richie


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 18, 2019)

Sounds like a very good trade on both ends. Elk steak is darn tough to beat.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 18, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Gotta agree here!! Several years ago a friend gave me an Elk tenderloin that I lightly seasoned and cooked on the grill. To this day, it was one of the best cuts of meat I've ever had!! Sure would like to score a few of those steaks....and another tenderloin. Great looking stuff and a big LIKE!!
> 
> Robert



Thanks Robert. I know what you mean... Just one bite to realize the full extent of what vegans are missing! Thanks for the like.



sandyut said:


> OMG me too!  one of my best friends where i USED to live would always run out of freezer space and give me lots of game meat.  but i move out of state for a better job, but no game meat...its very sad.
> 
> posts like this make be very jealous!  congrats on the barter!



Thanks Sandyut. I usually hunt, but the freezer has been short of venison for the last 2 years. This was a very welcome barter for sure.



disco said:


> Man, I'd be all over this meal. Love elk steak! Big like.



Thank you disco. I don't think I could ever get tired of it. Luckilly Ive got a few more packages and some ground too! Thanks for the like.



sawhorseray said:


> Wow, it doesn't get any better than that! About 12 years back I got drawn to whack a CA Tule elk cow, it was some of the best meat and turned into some of the best sausage I ever made. Like! RAY



Thank you Ray. I agree. Probably the best red meat on the planet in my opinion. I have a venison snack stick thread in my list of threads. Wish I had more of that too!



jcam222 said:


> Good trade and looks great.



Thanks. Good trade, yes! Makes me want to trade a kidney or something else for more!
Thank you for the likes!



kit s said:


> Some of the best meat on earth. Haven't had any since my last hunt in 94. Drooling over what your cooking and that is a fact.



Aint that the truth Kit! I really miss the days when venison and elk was at least a weekly meal. I sure do cherish it when I have it. ..but since '94.. wow! I would die! Thanks for the like.



tropics said:


> Erik I agree taking pics are a PITA when that happens,I would love 1 of them anyway.POINTS
> Richie



Thanks a lot Richie! You can take two, they are small. And I'll bet you cant eat just one.
Thanks for the point.
Erik



Winterrider said:


> Sounds like a very good trade on both ends. Elk steak is darn tough to beat.



You are right. I go fishing with this buddy a lot, but never hunted together. I just might be joining his elk hunt party next year. Thanks for the like!


----------

